
Show HN: A toolkit for creating hybrid human and AI conversational experiences - wordhop
https://www.Wordhop.io
======
wordhop
If your messaging strategy is banking on bots, you're gong to have a tough run
at it. AI still has a long way to go. If you're scared of failing with AI,
then good luck scaling with just humans. With Wordhop, you can create and
manage the perfect mix of humans and AI.

We started off delivering actionable bot analytics to Slack channels last
summer. As Slack's platform evolved, we realized we could act on that data
without leaving Slack, so we evolved too.

